# Jusup Wilkosz tribute



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

YouTube Video










*Jusup Wilkosz's Competitive Record*

1978
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 2nd

 1979
German Championships, Tall, 1st
German Championships,  Overall Winner 
World Amateur Championships - IFBB, HeavyWeight, 1st

 1980
Universe - Pro - IFBB,  Winner 
World Pro Championships - IFBB,  Winner 

 1981
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 5th
Grand Prix Belgium - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Wales - IFBB, 2nd
Olympia - IFBB, 6th
World Grand Prix - IFBB, 5th

 1982
Grand Prix Belgium - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Sweden - IFBB, 6th
Olympia - IFBB, 10th

 1983
Grand Prix England - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Sweden - IFBB, 3rd
Grand Prix Switzerland - IFBB, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, 6th

 1984
Canada Pro Cup - IFBB, 4th
Olympia - IFBB, 3rd
World Grand Prix - IFBB, 4th

 1986
Olympia - IFBB, 12th


----------



## MDR (Aug 20, 2011)

Tremendous upper body.  Great vascularity.  Always thought his legs were a bit weak, but that wasn't exactly uncommon back then.


----------



## Curt James (Aug 20, 2011)

Have you ever seen Jusup without his beard? His legs might have been weak, but his chin was weaker! lol

And I make that comment with the full realization of my own _physical attractiveness shortcomings. _My head is shaped much like a shoebox and my shoulders are narrower than the typical 12-year-old's. But I have the chin of ten men! _grrr_


----------



## Calves of Steel (Aug 21, 2011)

nice vid. Wilkosz is definitely one of the most underrated bbers.


----------



## inthetrenches (Sep 10, 2011)

Calves of Steel said:


> nice vid. Wilkosz is definitely one of the most underrated bbers.


 agreed


----------

